# fish pattern



## HumungousLake (Jun 14, 2009)

i was wondering how to get the fish pattern on all sides of the cube (include algorithm)


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 14, 2009)

By a fish, do you mean this?

XXO
XXO
OOX

X=oriented
O=Not oriented


----------



## HumungousLake (Jun 14, 2009)

yes i forgot most people call it sune but me and my friends call it fish


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 14, 2009)

puzzle theory is not.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 14, 2009)

you should be able to figure it out yourself using a shitload of R' D' R Ds

if it's even possible

edit 2, looks like a no


----------



## Stefan (Jun 14, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> puzzle theory is not.


Initially I thought so, too, but after some more thinking I concluded this probably is the appropriate forum after all.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > puzzle theory is not.
> ...



Well I'm just thinking do patterns constitute theory? Hmmmm......

Basically I just thought this forum was going to be about commutators, probability, methods maybe? But something about making sunes on all sides just seems beneath theory. It might have something to do with my original prediction that this sub forum was going to be way over my head.


----------



## Edam (Jun 14, 2009)

U F' R F R' B' U R F' R' F U' B U' 
14 moves, found quickly with cube explorer but I'm not a big user of it so it might be possible to find something shorter.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> something about making sunes on all sides just seems beneath theory.


Edam showed us a way to do it (with certain two corner 3-cycles), but before that, I couldn't easily envision it (*), so it wasn't just a trivial exercise of using Cube Explorer. And there might also be something shorter or more understandable if the four non-fish stickers don't have to be the same color. Finally, not all wished-for patterns are possible, and I think proving a pattern impossible would be good enough for theory. All that said, I just couldn't find a forum where to move it. Can you?

(*) That was partly because HumungousLake agreed to Feanaro's pattern which shows something else, not related to Sune. I thought he called it Sune mistakenly, but now I think he agreed to the pattern mistakenly. In the latter case: moron.

Oh and: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=6+fish+pattern+cube
Watch the video that's the first result.


----------



## HumungousLake (Jun 15, 2009)

Edam said:


> U F' R F R' B' U R F' R' F U' B U'
> 14 moves, found quickly with cube explorer but I'm not a big user of it so it might be possible to find something shorter.



thank you ^


----------



## HumungousLake (Jun 15, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > something about making sunes on all sides just seems beneath theory.
> ...



did u call me a moron?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> did u call me a moron?


Apparently I did.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't think his action was moronic, I believe he could of just made an honest mistake. But Mr. Lake could have double checked to see that is was the right picture, it wasn't a difficult diagram.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

With a picture so simple, I think he must've just ignored it.

Anyway... anyone up for Feanaro's pattern on all six sides? Preferably with the four non-"fish" stickers on each side having the same color?


----------



## HumungousLake (Jun 15, 2009)

i saw ur picture and said yes. i think its because i didn't put a puncuation u did not see that i answered


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 15, 2009)

What I said is this:
XXO
XXO
OOX
The algorithm you agreed worked does this
XXO
XXX
OXO


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

HumungousLake said:


> i saw ur picture and said yes. i think its because i didn't put a puncuation u did not see that i answered


Way to not make sense.

Oh and the i/u/ur help with my conclusion.


----------



## HumungousLake (Jun 15, 2009)

im done arguing with u


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's my naive first attempt:
L' B D2 B' U' B D2 B' U L
L' U M' D M U' M' D' M L
B S' D' S U' S' D S U B'


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmm, I'm close to claiming it's impossible, at least with the "same-color" requirement. That's cause just looking at the corners, you'd need a chessboard pattern on all six sides, which I'm quite sure is impossible. Werner certainly would otherwise list one here:
http://www.randelshofer.ch/rubik/patterns_pocket.html


----------



## Edam (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's my efforts, I've run into 2 swapped edges but otherwise it's ok. 
R F2 D' L' U' F2 U L2 D L' F' D

I started off using a cube but it gave me a headache after about half an hour so I switched to cube explorer and tried to piece it together like a jigsaw.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice anyway. I did that on a real cube and did switch those two edges. Looks nice now but also confusing.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 15, 2009)

So it's impossible to get the fish on all sides then?


----------



## Edam (Jun 15, 2009)

if this is the fish:
XXO
XXO
OOX

then no, on a regular cube it's not possible. you'd have to flip 2 edges.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2009)

Edam said:


> then no, on a regular cube it's not possible. you'd have to flip 2 edges.


In general? Just because that'd be needed for the pattern you have in mind? (btw you mean swap, not flip)


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jun 15, 2009)

I just ran a program to count the number of 2x2x2 positions containing a given number of checkerboard faces. Assuming I coded it correctly, the distribution is:

```
checker-
board     number of
faces     positions
-----     ---------
  0        3264707
  1         384228
  2          24450
  3            772
  4              3
  5              0
  6              0
```
So only 3 positions have four checkerboard faces, and none have more than four.


----------



## Edam (Jun 15, 2009)

oh I do don't I. whoops. 

when Feanaro asked if it was possible I assumed it was a follow on from us talking about making the pattern with same colour 'edges'. 
I've been playing around to see if I can make it any way at all and haven't managed anything yet.


----------



## Herbert Kociemba (Jun 15, 2009)

The fish pattern is not possible on all six sides, because Cube Explorer gives no output from the Pattern Editor if you enter the pattern. But I assume nobody exept me who programmed it will accept this "prove". If the colours of the non-fish facelets may be different (but the same colours for adjacent faclets) there are exactly two possibilites up to symmetry:

U' L2 F2 U2 B' U R D2 R' F2 L D L' D2 U2 (15f*)
B2 R' F' D' F R' B U2 R B' U2 R' B' R' F' L2 (16f*)


----------



## mrCage (Jun 16, 2009)

Do the fish pattern on a 4x4x4 cube instead  It becomes possible

Per


----------



## Stefan (Jun 16, 2009)

mrCage said:


> Do the fish pattern on a 4x4x4 cube instead  It becomes possible


I don't think so. Though it depends on what you mean with doing it on the 4x4x4. Are we talking about this?

XXXO
XXXO
XXXO
OOOX

If not, please show what you mean. If yes, please show how you do it. I'm convinced it's not possible (already because of the corners). And if you mean the following, it wouldn't "become" possible:

XXXO
XXXO
XXXO
NNNX

Oh and I gotta try Herbert's pattern editor. I must admit I didn't even know about it. And yeah, proving the impossibility that way is at least unsatisfying. I can prove it more nicely, might make a video with that. Btw, with Herbert posting, I think this thread now fully qualifies for theory


----------



## mrCage (Jun 16, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> mrCage said:
> 
> 
> > Do the fish pattern on a 4x4x4 cube instead  It becomes possible
> ...


 
You can swap ANY 2 corners on the 4x4x4. Any pair of dedges also. So why would it still not be possible? Because of orientation issue ??

Per


----------



## Stefan (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, orientation can be part of a proof. But please, go ahead and show us your solution.


----------



## FaNtAsYDeAlEr (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is one where the non "fish" parts are not all the same color
D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' R B2 U' F2 D2 U' L' R2 B2 D'

Here is one where the color is different only in the tail
U F2 U B U' B' F D B U B' D' U' F U'

And another
U R' B2 D' B2 D R2 D' B2 D B2 R' U'


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 29, 2010)

Interesting, why would you want this pattern? 
I'm bored and felt like bringing up an old thread.
I probably could've picked a better thread though.


----------



## Zubon (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is one colorful fish pattern on all six sides.

L2 D B2 U R2 B2 D L' B2 F' D' U R' D2 R' B2 F' U' F'

Looking at this thread, I knew I saw that some where. And then I remembered. When you buy some type A cubes, there is a booklet. At the end, there are a whole lot of patterns and this was one of them.

You can see them (written in Chinese) on the PDF when you visit gyojia3.com
(Note: It's the last one on the list)


http://www.guojia3.com/国甲的说明（网络传播1.0）.pdf


----------



## Owen (Jan 29, 2010)

R2 D2 B2

That is the "L and fish" pattern developed by my friend toothpick.


----------

